# Stereo auf Dachträger?



## -easyrider- (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
darf ich ein 2013 Stereo mit Carbonrahmen mit einem Thule Dachträger pro ride 591 transportieren oder schadet das dem Rahmen?


----------



## daproblem (3. Mai 2014)

Wir benutzen für zwei Stereos den Thule OutRide 561 + Adapter für 15-mm Steckachsen.
Das Fahrrad wird direkt an der Gabel befestigt, dadurch sitzt es bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -easyrider- (3. Mai 2014)

Dann werde ich mir auch noch so einen Träger zulegen müssen. Der Klemmung beim Carbonrahmen mit dem 591 Träger traue ich nicht ganz.


----------



## sneakerzoom (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bereits mein Reaction GTC (auch Carbon) mit dem 591er in den bayr. Wald transportiert -> ohne Probleme!


----------



## Rucksim (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch den pro ride 591, bisher hab ich aber nur Alu-Bikes transportiert. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es unter Umständen zu Problemen bei Carbon führen kann, da die Krafteinwirkung sehr punktuell ist. Das kann zig mal gut gehen, beim 101mal hat man vielleicht einen Schaden zwischen den Carbonlagen der von außen vielleicht noch nicht mal so zu erkennen ist.
Kenne das Problem von Windsurfen, hatte 5 Jahre nen Carbonmast gefahren, am Mast wird der Gabelbaum geklemmt, ganz ähnlich wie beim Fahrradträger. Dann ist plötzlich während der Fahrt aber ohne große Belastung der Mast direkt oberhalb der Klemmung gebrochen. Der Mast hat vielleicht 50-60 Surftage gehalten, wurde immer wieder im gleichen Bereich durch den Gabelbaumkopf geklemmt, das Material hat dadurch unsichtbar gelitten bis es dann mal unvermittelt gebrochen ist.
An deiner Stelle würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen und einen anderen Träger kaufen.


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2014)

Will selbst mir einen OutRide für mein Stereo zulegen. Würde aber gerne 1 oder eventuell 2 ProRide dazu packen. 

Das Stero ist ein 29er mit 720 Lenker und Ergons, ich frag mich nun ob es von der Breite aufgeht? Oder muss ich dann mit allen Bikes auf einen OutRide umsatteln? 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juli 2014)

Notfalls drehst du den Lenker so weit ein, dass er das andere Bike nicht mehr stört.


----------



## daproblem (30. Juli 2014)

Auf einen Audi A3 Sportback passen mit dem OutRide 561, drei Stereos drauf. 
650B in 20", 650B in 18" und 650B in 16" hatten wir drauf.


----------



## Orby (30. Juli 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Notfalls drehst du den Lenker so weit ein, dass er das andere Bike nicht mehr stört.



Stimmt, darauf hätte ich auch kommen können. Habs jedoch mehr wie Tim T. Beim Zusammenbauen bleibt immer was übrig.  Wobei lösen und später zentrieren sollte machbar sein auch für Tim 



daproblem schrieb:


> Auf einen Audi A3 Sportback passen mit dem OutRide 561, drei Stereos drauf.
> 650B in 20", 650B in 18" und 650B in 16" hatten wir drauf.



Danke für die Info. Das System sagt mir am meisten zu, nur ärgerlich das für 15 Steckachse Aufpreis fällig wird, wobei das OutRide schon nicht das billigste ist. Aber man will ja sein Bike auch sicher Wissen auf dem Dach


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Stimmt, darauf hätte ich auch kommen können. Habs jedoch mehr wie Tim T. Beim Zusammenbauen bleibt immer was übrig.  Wobei lösen und später zentrieren sollte machbar sein auch für Tim...


Du musst eigentlich nur darauf achten, dass das Steuerlagerspiel wieder korrekt eingestellt ist. Darf nicht klappern und auch nicht zu fest sein. Und wenn du die Vorbauschrauben wieder anziehst, dann nur mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment. Zu locker ist genauso gefährtlich wie zu fest.


----------

